# Case of the Gurgles



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

I've had dogs all my life, and I've never come across one where you can hear their tummy gurgling or hear a doggy fart. Lacey's are more like Not-so-silent Squeaks...and they don't typically smell. This happens about one day a week, where she will just lie there, tummy gurgling, and all of a sudden you'll hear a SQUEAAAAAAAAK and she'll sniff her bum in disgust. 

As I've also never had a dog breed prone to anal gland issues, could this be related? On occasion, the squeak is followed by a fish smell (which I know is anal-gland related) that will follow her around the entire day as she continues to 'squeak'. 

All day today, she's been 'squeaking' nonstop. She'll get up, paw the spot she was lying on, and move. Evidently, even if I can't smell her squeaks, she can, and it bothers her. 

I guess I'm just trying to figure out what the heck is going on in that squeaky body of hers, and if this is something I should be concerned with.

She also randomly threw up all over her bed earlier today, but I think she ate one of her Dentastix without chewing it properly. I'm about 90% sure that was the cause.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What is she fed? Has any of that changed? Is anyone giving her human food? How about treats?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow. I just searched Dentastix. Have you checked ingredients on those? They are just awful for her! Search some of the ingredients. Often cellulose in dog products is from sawdust.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> What is she fed? Has any of that changed? Is anyone giving her human food? How about treats?


Nothing has changed in her diet in almost 2 months. She is fed Blue Buffalo Small Breed Adult. She gets no human food (I'm the only person here and there's no way I'd cave!). She gets one of the Dentastix a day or else she will ignore me and pretend to hate me. She won't eat any other treats.
Her stomach is just full of rumbles, gurgles, and squeaks. Her tummy squeaks and her bum squeaks. It sounds like a really empty and hungry human stomach, only she isn't hungry...

She's going to the bathroom normally, too. No straining, and it isn't loose stool, either. I'm so confused. She looks so sad.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Wow. I just searched Dentastix. Have you checked ingredients on those? They are just awful for her! Search some of the ingredients. Often cellulose in dog products is from sawdust.


Whoa seriously? I've had vets recommend those to me. 
It figures; the one thing that dog will chew on and that's really working for her teeth and makes her happy, she shouldn't be having.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Blue Buffalo has a good dental bone that I just bought Lulu tonight called Blue Bones natural dental chew bones. No animal by-product, no corn,wheat or soy, No artificial colors,flavors or preservatives. Natural, healthy, and easily digestible. Formulated to help support healthy joints, heart and immune system with glucosamine and chondroitin, taurine, vit a,c,e. Also has flaxseed oil for omega 3and 6 and vegetables. Freshens breath and cleans teeth (I'm reading off the bag). The size bag I bought was 31 mini treats for dogs 5-15 lbs. Give 1 a day if you want. I did this because Lulu's breath was getting bad because of canned dog food and her groomer said she needed to crew for jaw and tooth strength.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Blue Buffalo has a good dental bone that I just bought Lulu tonight called Blue Bones natural dental chew bones. No animal by-product, no corn,wheat or soy, No artificial colors,flavors or preservatives. Natural, healthy, and easily digestible. Formulated to help support healthy joints, heart and immune system with glucosamine and chondroitin, taurine, vit a,c,e. Also has flaxseed oil for omega 3and 6 and vegetables. Freshens breath and cleans teeth (I'm reading off the bag). The size bag I bought was 31 mini treats for dogs 5-15 lbs. Give 1 a day if you want. I did this because Lulu's breath was getting bad because of canned dog food and her groomer said she needed to crew for jaw and tooth strength.


 I used to work for Blue Buffalo. I know all their products by heart (minus their new Freedom label). The problem is, Lacey won't chew anything she can't break pieces off of like the Dentastix. She licks bones and bully sticks once or twice, but once she figures out that they aren't chewy, she won't chew on them.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

LaceyGirl said:


> I used to work for Blue Buffalo. I know all their products by heart


WOW. Since you have such inside knowledge I've been going NUTS over this food issue. I thought I had settled pretty much to my satisfaction with canned Merrick but now her breath is bad and I know her teeth are suffering. Hence, the chews. Are these Blue Buffalo bones all that they advertise? I have learned in the last 2 months you can't hardly believe anything you are told or read on packaging. I used to feed Science Diet and vets will tell you it is great-- HORRIBLE!!! I was looking at some Nylabone chews at Petsmart tonight because I have seen that name on this forum and almost bought one until I turned the package over and it was made in China and I swear it was Nylabone. I stay confused and frustrated.:foxes15:


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> WOW. Since you have such inside knowledge I've been going NUTS over this food issue. I thought I had settled pretty much to my satisfaction with canned Merrick but now her breath is bad and I know her teeth are suffering. Hence, the chews. Are these Blue Buffalo bones all that they advertise? I have learned in the last 2 months you can't hardly believe anything you are told or read on packaging. I used to feed Science Diet and vets will tell you it is great-- HORRIBLE!!! I was looking at some Nylabone chews at Petsmart tonight because I have seen that name on this forum and almost bought one until I turned the package over and it was made in China and I swear it was Nylabone. I stay confused and frustrated.:foxes15:


Honestly, I don't think they're worth the $22 they're charging in Petco for a bag of the Blue Bones. They're a great bone for a snack, but I don't think there's anything special about them that makes them 'great dental bones'. Any bone, including bully sticks, will help reduce tartar build-up because the dog is chewing on it. I do have to say, that Blue does have some of the best bones for SMALL dogs. The mini bones are fantastic for Chihuahuas and similarly structured doggies. 
Blue Buffalo is a very honest company, and I'd go back to work for them in a heartbeat. They were wonderful to work for! I stand by their products and their ingredient claims 100%.
That being said, I'm still not paying $22 for a bag of bones I know Lacey won't even look at. She does like the Nylabone Edibles, but gets them rarely because she tends to swallow them as close to whole as she can get. 

I do have to say, as a side note, that people need to be careful. Just because a bag of food says "Made in the U.S.A" does not mean the ingredients came from the U.S.A.! Many companies have caught on to the fact that pet parents don't want to buy China's products, and are covering up the truth by now shipping goods over and having them packaged here in the US so they can say "Made in the U.S.". It's key to look for things that say "USA Grown" "USA produced and manufactured" "USA certified", etc. 

Sorry for the long post and the slight off-track topic, but I needed to get it off my chest. :coolwink:


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey, I appreciate the info. and by the way--Lulu won't go near a bully stick so that won't work for me. Oh and those Blue bones are only $14.99 at our Petsmart.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Hey, I appreciate the info. and by the way--Lulu won't go near a bully stick so that won't work for me. Oh and those Blue bones are only $14.99 at our Petsmart.


Lacey won't go near a bully stick, either. Well, no. I lied. She rolls around on top of fresh ones and then leaves them in the middle of the floor for the maid to pick up. I keep telling her I'm not her maid, and I'm her mother; she needs to eat what I give her, but she doesn't seem to comprehend 

Also, I'm going to march into my Petsmart like this: :foxes15: and question why they charge $20.99 for the Blue Bones. I get a discount on the $22 Petco ones, but 20% on $22 still isn't worth it.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

You go girl, but with my luck mine will just go up to $20.99. lol


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> You go girl, but with my luck mine will just go up to $20.99. lol


I don't even want the dang bones. I just want to know why you get 'em so cheap!  They already dislike me in Petsmart for walking in there in my Petco uniform, so why the heck not bug them some more?!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Meanwhile, as much as she may love the Dentastix (and doesn't the average four year old love Twinkies and potato chips more than a steak?) for her health you need to toss them. They would not even be appropriate to offer to another pet owner or shelter. 

If she is not a good eater (I cannot remember) she will eat better not getting filled up with bulk/junk calories (snack spoiling her dinner concept) and her health will be better for it. Even if she is a good eater, remembering that every bite matters with our little ones means that you will just be offering her good nutrition all the time!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

have you tried to dehydrate some chicken to use as the 'chewies?


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

A little off topic but Lacy is absolutely STUNNING! There's something about her that always catches my eye! <3


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I certainly agree! Her coloring, markings and that she is so dainty and feminine.


----------

